
How a small company with a big dream beat out Google & Amazon for domain .Music - hbcondo714
https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/digital-and-mobile/8506876/dotmusic-limited-website-domain-extension
======
trivanksvinks
Don't beat them...build your own business.. like them

